
Why we moved from Angular 2 to Vue.js, and why we didn’t choose React - lukesfather
https://medium.com/@reverdev/why-we-moved-from-angular-2-to-vue-js-and-why-we-didnt-choose-react-ef807d9f4163
======
breakingcups
It was very hard to continue reading the article after the dismissal of
Typescript based on such flawed arguments. (The two articles it links to are
written by the same person, who's argument is basically "Type correctness does
not guarantee program correctness.", which is not even what Typescript
promises)

Personally (but this is just one anecdote, so take it for what it's worth)
I've found Typescript to bring such a massive improvement in both he writing
of code, but also in the maintaining of it that I can't imagine writing
Javascript without it anymore.

------
neuronexmachina
Does this description of Typescript match up with the experiences of others?
Typescript is usually spoken of positively on HN, so I was surprised to see
it:

> The main thing we didn’t like and we still don’t like about Angular 2 is
> Typescript. I know Angular 2 can be used with Javascript but again, the
> decision to use Typescript was already taken and from what I understand,
> using pure Javascript with Angular 2 is not the ideal way you should be
> using Angular 2. In any case, getting rid of Typescript meant a full rewrite
> of the project.

> I didn’t feel Typescript added substantial value and even worse, we noticed
> that our coding speed was reduced. With Typescript things that were really
> easy to do on Javascript like defining a simple object were more complicated
> to do on Typescript. I highly recommend you to read the following articles
> before you start using Typescript. It is not the right solution for
> everyone.

~~~
vorotato
Those who don't understand the value of Types are doomed to recreate them in
tests.

~~~
mchahn
What do you mean by "recreate types in tests"? Checking for the right results
doesn't require any type-checking. If the result is right the type is right.

------
chisleu
I went from SS to angular to react to Vue in successive projects. Vue was by
far the cleanest. It really showed maturity that react won't have until a
rewrite.

------
bdcravens
"... we just released a new version of our web client using Vue.js. 641
commits and 16 weeks of intense development after with two resources ..."

Confused by what was meant by "two resources". A resource is a printer or a
computer; a developer or a contractor is a person, not a "resource", so I'll
assume they weren't referring to a person.

~~~
craigvn
They were talking about people.

~~~
bdcravens
"If you refer to people with the term you use for printers, don’t be surprised
when they breakdown uselessly just when you need them most."

[https://twitter.com/mikebroberts/status/902576098935947266](https://twitter.com/mikebroberts/status/902576098935947266)

------
atoko
"We wouldnt be able to reuse our html with react." What did he mean by this?

------
nikki-9696
I was going to read this, but then it tried to force me to log in. No thanks.

------
ziggzagg
React et al are the future Angular 2.

